# [App] Tired Of Backing Up All Your Apps And Making A Nandroid?



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

Ever since I got AppExtractor, Titanium backup has been old news.
https://market.android.com/details?...wxLDEsImNvbS5oYW5keWFuZHkuYXBwZXh0cmFjdG9yIl0.

AppExtractor allows you to extract apps straight from a CWM Backup (Nandroid). It even lets you restore SMS/MMS, Contacts, and Settings from a CWM Backup.

So instead of making a CWM backup AND backing up with TTB, you just make one CWM backup and you're set.

"I use Titanium Backup to freeze my bloat/system apps :trollface:"
Yep, Appextractor does that too!

If you're getting Force Closes after restoring apps, press the Fix Permissions button within AppExtractor and there's a good chance of that fixing the problem.

There's just one catch.
The backup you pull from HAS to be done through ROM Manager.
If you use ROM manager anyway, you have nothing to worry about.

If you make the backup through ROM Manager but it still doesn't show up, you need to update CWR. Scroll to the top of ROM Manager, its the first option, just press it.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm thanks, should free up a ton of space for me, there's still a shit ton of things tibu can do tho so il keep em both.

Edit: nvm it cost money for more then 5 im good with my tibu


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

Buy it. its worth it.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

NinjaTivo said:


> Buy it. its worth it.


are you really advertising here?

I suggest you put the price in the op cuz I would have been forced into buying this when trying to restore had I not investigated first.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Soapinmouth said:


> are you really advertising here?
> 
> I suggest you put the price in the op cuz I would have been forced into buying this when trying to restore had I not investigated first.


I just downloaded the app and it's free. Will have to check it out. Thanks!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## 7bigjohn (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a HUGE timesaver! Thanks for taking the time to bring it to our attention.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I just use advance restore then select data from my back up. Quick simple painless and my homescreens are restored no issues with market not seeing apps is my favorite way of restoring apps.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## PerCompLLC (Jun 11, 2011)

For any that are interested, this exact functionality has just been added to Tibu with the latest update!!


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Terri M said:


> I just downloaded the app and it's free. Will have to check it out. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk
> 
> Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


Its free but you cant restore more then 5 apps without paying, and now this feature is in titanium backup too so this is kinda pointless. Close thread?


----------

